

Microsoft turns to Reddit to address Surface concerns - supersiteforwin
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/microsoft-addresses-surface-pro-concerns

======
lifeguard
actual reddit link:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18063g/i_am_panos_pana...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18063g/i_am_panos_panay_with_the_surface_windows_8_pro/)

~~~
supersiteforwin
Thanks! Link associated with this story includes some of Paul Thurrott's
commentary on what Microsoft addressed.

